# As we suspected



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-342736 ... matic.html

It's not like the whole world didn't suspect already. Mix this with ticking off dingy Harry yesterday belittling Nevada, and barking like a dog dog I wonder how she will do in Nevada.


----------

